# NAA or 8N transmission fluid? gear oil



## neattouch648 (Mar 11, 2009)

Hey guys, 
I'm new here and i've got a question about the gear oil used in an NAA or 8N (i think they should be the same)

I was wondering if anyone knew what type of gear oil to use in it.

Thanks a bunch.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Not sure on the gear oil question but I wanted to welcome you to the Tractor Forum. I hope you stay awhile and share your experiences and projects with your "new" tractor. One of the experts will stop by soon with the answer.

Andy


----------

